# New Vadai 23L



## Cjk (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I finally got my 23l Vadai medium toast Barrel. I started the prep last night. I followed the instructions and so far so good. No leaks!

My break in plan looks like this:

Eclipse Merlot (4 weeks)
Eclipse Barolo (6-8 weeks)
Eclipse Cab (10-12 weeks)
Eclipse Pinot (4-6 weeks) I don't want to over oak
Maybe put the Merlot back in after that? Maybe another new Kit?

Do you guys stir your wine in the barrel periodically? Allowing more wine to contact the barrel? Or is this not necessary?

Any other tips or experience you may want to share for a new barrel owner are always welcome. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 28, 2015)

No need to stir, top up every two weeks (max). SO2 levels will drop like a rock so at 12 weeks you will have almost ZERO SO2 left. The 4-8-12 weeks breakin schedule is conservative but a good place to start if this is your first barrel. You can probably run the first two wines back through the barrel a second time without over oaking as the oak tends to fall back after a few months of being out of the barrel.


----------



## Cjk (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks Mike,

I appreciate the advice. I plan on getting a SC-300 to measure PH and S02 levels before bottling any of the kits. Any suggestions on adding kmeta to hold me over until then? Is 1/4 teaspoon kmeta per 4 weeks barrel time enough?

Thanks Again,

Chris


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 29, 2015)

You could give that a try and then once you get your Vinemetrica you will know exactly how much to add when you bring it out.


----------



## Cjk (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks again. I've been looking for a sale on them but it's seems like that's not happening anymore.


----------



## Cjk (Aug 30, 2015)

I started the barrel prep on Thursday afternoon. By the time I filled it with water it was around 10pm. It had one very tiny leak on one head. It was dry after about 45 mins. I think it was caused when I put the silicone bung in place. I was able to reproduce the leak about an hour later. Again it was only when I pressed the bung in place. It has since sealed up and not leaked at all. The barrel has been dry since then. Should I wait another day or two to fill it with wine? Or do you think it's ok to fill it today (Sunday afternoon/evening)?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 30, 2015)

If you started Thursday late and its Sunday morning and you have no leaks by all means dump that water and fill with wine! Don't be surprised if you have a few small drips for a day or so. Pretty normal on these small barrels.


----------



## Cjk (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you Sir. That's what I wanted to hear! Just a rinse with Kmeta and then fill correct?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 30, 2015)

Yep, I would add a couple cups of sanitizing solution and roll around for a minute or so then drain well for a minute or two then fill er up!


----------



## Cjk (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Mike. I filled it today with my Eclipse Merlot! I am pumped! No issues so far. I'll check it in two weeks and top it off. You said 4 weeks was a little conservative. In your experience with all of your barrels, how long for the first wine? Keep in mind I do like a fair amout of oak in wine. 

I appreciate all the advice,

Chris


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 31, 2015)

You can go 4-6 weeks OK, It will be a little strong but it will fall back in a couple of months.


----------



## Cjk (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to send out a quick thank you to all who have shared with me some of your experience with using an oak barrel (in this thread and a couple older ones). When I first was thinking of using a barrel I was a little intimedated. With everyone's help I took the plunge and got my Vidai. I am so happy I did. I tasted my Eclipse Merlot after 2 weeks in a new 23L Vidai and it was really good. I think it can stand at least another 2 weeks if not more. 

Thanks everyone. I really think my barrel is going to help me make better wine!

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## Cjk (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I got my Vinmetrica 300. Seems pretty straight forward in conjunction with the sulphite calculator IB left a link to in an earlier thread. Any tricks or tips for a newbie? Also when you add sulphites do you mix the powder with water always or can you use your wine to mix?

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 2, 2015)

Best practice is to mix with a small amount of water to dissolve first. I have done both. Didn't see any difference in SO2 levels.


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey Chris, I see that you're from around my neck of the woods...
If you don't mind me asking, how much you paid for the Vadai and where you got it from?
Thanks,


----------



## Cjk (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey There,

I got my barrel from More Winemaking.com. I think I paid $189 for it plus $20 shipping. I also bought the breathable silicone stopper (for small barrels) at the suggestion of others on here. That bung has worked out very well with the barrel. 

Geek where are you going in CT to get your wine making supplies?

Chris


----------



## Cjk (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks Mike


----------



## geek (Oct 3, 2015)

I buy grapes from Maltose in Monroe and M&M in Hartford. My supplies, cheaper online from label peelers.


----------

